# cachen verhindern



## Dobermaniac (10. Januar 2002)

moin...wie kann ich erzwingen, das ein bestimmtes bild in meiner seite nicht aus dem cache, sondern immer wieder neu von der url geladen wird ???? der metatag <meta http-EQUIV="pragma" content="no-cache"> funktioniert nicht, von daher brauche ich eine andere lösung......thx für die hilfe


----------



## sam (10. Januar 2002)

> *
> <META HTTP-EQUIV="Pragma" CONTENT="no-cache">
> <META HTTP-EQUIV="Expires" CONTENT="-1">
> *


----------

